# Rouen Roadworks



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if the roadworks in Rouen are finished yet ?
We are heading through on the 4th Sept enroute to Oradour sur Glane

Also can anyone recommend an aire roughly half way from Calais to Oradour sur Glane, (not on the autoroutes.)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I'm sure someone posted the other day that it will reopen on August 26th. I've just checked online and this confirms it:

http://about-france.com/tourism/routes-through-france.htm

Sorry, can't help with an aire


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Have a look at the aire at St Denis Les Ponts. 48.06644, 1.28961.

Close to N10 (or whatever it's called now).

Around 245 miles from Calais. Plenty of space so a good place to aim for if you might be pulling in late at night. 

E Leclerc close by.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

only a couple of posts back in France Touring

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...rrent-info-please-on-route-through-rouen.html


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

From a post I made a couple of days ago:-

"Pont Mathilde Rouen
Some good news. The reopening of the Pont Mathilde is scheduled for next Tuesday 26th of August. Official opening in the morning and open to traffic around 4pm - "si tout va bien"....

http://www.pontmathilde.com/travaux/reo ... t-mathilde

http://www.limpartial-andelys.fr/2014/0 ... i-26-aout/


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Came through Rouen on Thursday morning without any issues at all


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just got wifi tonight so an update.

Travelled through Rouen Thursday 28 August.
As above.
The tunnels are open the the road over the bridge also open.

BUT
Be aware if you take the Vernon underpass for the west side of the river (our favoured route).

There are extensive roadworks on the road past the factories. Sewer or other pipework laying.
There is 2 way traffic through most of it but also a section traffic light controlled with only one lane for alternate north and south direction traffic. 

We had no delay but can imagine delays at busy times.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for these updates. Will be travelling up end of this week so good to know we can expect a clear run through Rouen.

Alan


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
Currently in Honfleur from Dunkirk boat last night.

We had intended to go to Nantes area via Rouen but large signs on A28 saying expect delays,first sign in French,next one in English,

so Just be a bit wary and look out for info.

Helen


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

When we came through last Thursday we noticed the diversion signs were still there at the exit shortly after the Quincampoix aire.

Plenty of traffic was going south normally with no delays at about 10.30am


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I came through Rouen Last Friday at about 1130am and the bridge was fully open and all routes through were running normally. I had no hold ups at all, not even at the road works highlighted by Autostratus.

peedee


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We have always avoided Rouen. If I remember correctly there were problems with tunnel or underpass heights for motorhomes before the more recent bridge problems etc. We went via Yvetot for Leclerc diesel and wine, then over Pont de Brotonne.
From the recent posts it looks like it is time I gave Rouen a visit. Any advice welcomed as to best routes, though it seems people have their favourites. I assume a 3 metre high motorhome is not a problem in the tunnel etc.


----------



## SunsetLancs (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone - first post so be gentle!

Whilst we only got our first motorhome earlier this year we have been going to France on holiday for many years. Having always hated getting through Rouen we now use a route just to the west of the city centre which we find the best.

Coming from Calais along the A28 we turn off on the A29 towards Le Havre and then pick up the Rouen signs again that take you down the A151. The route takes you over the Pont Levant Gustave Flaubert over the river and there are then 2 roundabouts - all the rest of the route is grade separated - there are NO traffic lights!!

Big advantage to us is that you then go past a large Hyper U (at Petit/Grand Queuilly - coords N 49 degrees 25.026 mins, E 1 degree 2.718 mins) allowing us to stock up on fuel and wine.

This route is always busy but so far no delays and it's a lot nicer than going through the industrial area with all those traffic lights! 

Whilst it is my first post I would like to thank you all for all the knowledge on this website which has helped us tremendously in choosing, buying and using our first motorhome. Keep it up! Thought it was about time I added my two pennies worth!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Croeso/Welcome.

What type of Excis do you have as Hymer has applied the name to several totally different designs!


----------



## SunsetLancs (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Pippin

It's a 2014 Exsis-i 578 - twin bed over garage. Didn't really want a new one but all the second hand ones seem to sell so quickly! Never even bought a new car before so still paranoid if it's out of sight!! No regrets though, very happy with it.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I think Courville Sur Eure is about halfway, just off the Chartres ring road. Very nice location by the river & town centre 1 min walk.

Where are you planning to stop for Oradour? There is an aires listed but we stayed about 30km away at Razes - Lac de St Pardoux a beautiful location in the park overlooking the lake. Drive past the "official" aires and park on the top level seems to be the way it goes for a brilliant view.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We bit the bullet and drove through Rouen for the first time. Followed the guide in last month's MMM and had no problems. It was a Sunday! Wife not keen to come back via Rouen on a weekday (also no guide in MMM for coming north) so went via Pont de Brotonne again.


----------

